# Loki has a party... cause she's 41 months old!



## jorats (Sep 9, 2007)

My beautiful Loki is now 41 months old. She used to have thick curly hair but now it's very short and sparse. She used to run around, climb, jump and get into all kinds of trouble... but now, she can barely make it up the ramps. She has rear end degeneration, she's an old woman now. But I love her to bits. 
She was given baby cereal, her favourite for her bithday and she shared with her cage mates cause the whole gang is pretty much old anyways. lol 

Here's Loki:










Dragging her feet:










But loving her pablum:



















_eta for spelling_


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

Aww, what a sweet old lady! She looks wonderful for being almost 3.5 years old. She's so blessed to have a wonderful owner like you looking out for her.


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

I love the second picture!

Happy 41st-month birthday, Loki!


----------



## jorats (Sep 9, 2007)

Loki says thank you!!


----------



## Inesita (Feb 18, 2007)

Aw, she's a doll!


----------



## PrincessPeep (Aug 19, 2007)

Aww! What a darling! <3


----------



## jellybeanqueen (Sep 6, 2007)

aw, loki's so lovely~
you must take really excellent care of your ratties. 
i hope my girls live that long! :]


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

Holy cow, you have a colony! It's crazy seeing all the ratties in a circle like that, it took me a sec to figure out that the cereal was the same color as the floor. 
And it almost looks like Loki's missing out on her own party food in that last picture! Poor old dear.


----------



## lostbutnotforgot (Apr 19, 2007)

What a wonderful life she must have to live that long! lol. Did you get her spayed? That's amazing she's that old and looks that healthy!


----------



## Squeak (Sep 4, 2007)

Even though she's old, she's still adorable!!


----------



## sonoma (May 26, 2007)

Happy birthday, Loki! (41 months is amazing!) What a cute old girl she is.


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

I forgot to mention how much like that first picture. It's like she's saying, "old? Who, me? But look how coy I can still be! Age is just a number, dear." What a great rat!


----------



## mollylovesherrat (Sep 24, 2007)

Awww, she is lovely in her old age. ^_^


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

that's adorable. i only have 2 rats and picasso won't let mozart near the food until she's thru with it. i put a bowl of oatmeal in their cage and mozart just stared forlornly from a corner until i gave her her own spoon full of it.  your rats are adorable though. loki looks cute even with her short hair. she seems soft. congrats on 41 months!


----------

